# Alcohol intolerence???



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am curious, after having a drink or two-not a whole lot, I seem to be very sick the following morning-extremely nauseous and just very 'sick' feeling. It takes what seems like all day -well into the late afternoon to feel better again. I am wondering if the alcohol and Synthroid are a bad mix. Anyone else have this issue? Will I have to stop drinking altogether? I don't drink often and it's not alot, but dang-I had to say 'no' to some pretty tasty pina coladas during vaca this past week, WAAAH!!! :sad0049:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I started a thread about this a while ago in the Hashimoto forum, and got some good responses:
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1180

I had no problems with the Pina Coladas during my vacation, but wine does me in.


----------

